# Finding Cheap Blanks?



## thegeek (Jul 11, 2012)

Where is the best place to find cheap (not in quality) blanks? Currently, I'm purchasing single blanks from Mudhole, but can get quite expensive.

TheGeek
www.fishingjax.com


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

Blanks as in fishing rods ! now i understand .maxfold


----------



## yackmud (Oct 22, 2008)

http://www.swamplandtackle.com/ is a good one also


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

depends on what yr looking for

ive got a large stock of solid glass and a few hollow blanks that arent too pricey


----------



## thegeek (Jul 11, 2012)

@billfishhead - What size poles do you have in stock for say 4-6 year olds? Looking to build a spincast pole (like to superman ones at walmart) for a young child and need a blank.

TheGeek
www.fishingjax.com


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

for kids rods try yard sales

for snapper rods ive got em


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Blanks*

I have a lot of blanks. You're welcome to take a look. C2


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Charlie2 said:


> I have a lot of blanks. You're welcome to take a look. C2


Same here too. Located in Crestview/FWB. Some will be built rods, just need new guides, they are NOT store bought rods.

Hmmmm, are you in Jax?


----------

